# 2030 Olympic Winter Games bids



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

Salt Lake City outlines projected budget of $2.2 billion for Winter Olympics



> No decision has yet been made on whether the city will pursue the 2030 or 2034 Games, with a decision expected after the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympics and Paralympics.
> Salt Lake City-Utah Bid Committee President and chief executive Fraser Bullock said the budget has been calculated in 2030 dollars, an estimated 24 per cent inflation on present day figures.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* With Beijing Olympics behind us, what's next for potential bid to hold 2030 Winter Games in Vancouver-Whistler? *
Vancouver Sun _Excerpt_
Feb 19, 2022

Eight years from now seems a ways away, but in the dog years known as the Olympic cycle, 2030 is virtually months from now if Vancouver-Whistler is going to host another Winter Games.

With the 24th Winter Olympics wrapped up in Beijing, the four Indigenous Nations pondering a bid — Musqueam, Squamish, Tsleil-Waututh and Lil’wat — along with Vancouver, Whistler, the Canadian Olympic Committee (COC) and the Canadian Paralympic Committee (CPC), have only about four months to decide whether to proceed.

Should they do so, it would be the first Indigenous-led bid in Olympics history and dovetail with Call to Action No. 91 in the Truth and Reconciliation Commission of Canada. No. 91 asks that Indigenous Peoples’ territorial protocols are respected and local Indigenous communities are engaged in all aspects of planning and participating in such events.

More : With Beijing Olympics behind us, what's next for potential bid to hold 2030 Winter Games in Vancouver-Whistler?


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Light Tower said:


> It's unlikely for Chile to host cuz of broadcasters may deny that. I think Sapporo (Japan) or Vancouver (Canada) is more suitable to host.


Why should broadcasters deny that? That does not make any sense.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I have no clue why?


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Then why are you saying this?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

d.henney said:


> Then why are you saying this?


I was saying that about the broadcaster's decision.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Sapporo shows strong support for 2030 Winter Olympics *
_Excerpt_
Mar 16, 2022 

TOKYO (AP) — The Japanese city of Sapporo has no plans to conduct a public referendum on holding the 2030 Winter Olympics, Mayor Katsuhiro Akimoto said Wednesday.

The northern Japanese city, which held the 1972 Winter Olympics, has expressed interest in being the host again and is believed to be the favorite.

The International Olympic Committee has not said when it will announce its choice. Other possibilities are Vancouver, Salt Lake City and a Spanish bid, perhaps from Barcelona.

More : Sapporo shows strong support for 2030 Winter Olympics


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

d.henney said:


> Why should broadcasters deny that? That does not make any sense.


Because any Winter Olympics in Chile would have to take place in the northern hemisphere summer and since like 90% of the human population lives in the northern hemisphere would mean having a Winter Olympics when most people are living in summer.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

hkskyline said:


> * Sapporo shows strong support for 2030 Winter Olympics *
> _Excerpt_
> Mar 16, 2022
> 
> ...


They really have strong support.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Vancouver 2030 Olympic bid plebiscite pits mayor against rival councillor *
Vancouver Sun _Excerpt_
Mar 24, 2022

A war of words has erupted over a Vancouver councillor’s push to get a plebiscite on the city’s possible 2030 Olympic bid onto the ballot this fall.

Vancouver Mayor Kennedy Stewart called out Coun. Colleen Hardwick for pursuing the vote, saying it breaches an agreement the city has made with the host First Nations who were working to make the Winter Olympics the first “reconciliation Games.”

Stewart took to Twitter to claim Hardwick’s “action violates the signed agreement between the governments of Vancouver and Whistler with the Musqueam, Squamish, Tsleil-Waututh and Líl̓wat upon whose unceded lands our cities are built.

More : Vancouver 2030 Olympic bid plebiscite pits mayor against rival councillor


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That's going to be difficult for Vancouver, that would mean Sapporo would get a huge advantage.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> That's going to be difficult for Vancouver, that would mean Sapporo would get a huge advantage.


Not to mention Vancouver’s challenges with the 2026 World Cup. At least they had the 2010 Winter Olympics, 2015 Women’s World Cup (including the final) as well as many Grey Cup games.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chicagobuildingnerd1833 said:


> Not to mention Vancouver’s challenges with the 2026 World Cup. At least they had the 2010 Winter Olympics, 2015 Women’s World Cup (including the final) as well as many Grey Cup games.


Vancouver should focus on the 2026 FIFA World Cup, where they did the final for the 2015 FIFA Women's World Cup.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Light Tower said:


> Vancouver should focus on the 2026 FIFA World Cup, where they did the final for the 2015 FIFA Women's World Cup.


The problem is I do not know if FIFA will let them in after they initially backed out. The nature of the bid had it so all proposed stadiums are inspected in a short window of time. So I even doubt that. So for Vancouver, probably no 2026 World Cup or 2030 Winter Olympics. They can try to aim for big events like Grey Cup, Memorial Cup, Gold Cup and NHL all star game.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

USOPC to meet IOC over Salt Lake City Olympic bid but expects no host announcement until 2023



> *The United States Olympic and Paralympic Committee (USOPC) says it does not expect a decision to be made by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) on the 2030 Winter Olympics and Paralympics host until next year, with the two organizations set to discuss Salt Lake City’s prospective bid in the coming months. *
> 
> The USOPC selected Salt Lake City as its preferred candidate to host a future Winter Olympics and Paralympics back in 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Likely to announce the host in 2023 at the IOC Session in Mumbai, India.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I heard the news yesterday about the possible awarding the 2030 Winter Olympics. Targeted Dialogue is six months left by this December.









IOC aiming to name 2030 Winter Olympics host at next year's Session in Mumbai


The International Olympic Committee declared here that it hopes to award hosting rights for the 2030 Winter Olympic Games at next year's 140th IOC Ses...




www.insidethegames.biz


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*The official proposed venues for Vancouver’s second Olympics in 2030*



> More than two years after the idea of rehosting the Olympic Winter Games was first reignited, and after half a year of First Host First Nations-led preliminary planning, the Canadian Olympic Committee’s (COC) feasibility team has revealed the proposed official venue concept for the potential Vancouver 2030 Games bid — *now known as BC 2030*.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*Pyrenees-Barcelona bid for 2030 Winter Olympics on brink of collapse with COE set to announce withdrawal*



> The Pyrenees-Barcelona bid for the 2030 Winter Olympic Games is reportedly on the brink of collapse, with the Spanish Olympic Committee (COE) poised to withdraw the project unless a late agreement is reached between the Governments of Aragon and Catalonia.
> Infighting over issues including the allocation of events has hampered progress on the project.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Vancouver's concept i find it very interesting. Barcelona on the other isn't doing very well in their bid.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

So, we'll have:
2030 Winter Olympics in Sapporo
2034 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake City


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585916763967045635


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

Despite setbacks Vancouver's 2030 Olympic bid hangs on - meeting with IOC decision makers this week - GamesBids.com


All parties seem to be doing everything they can to keep the dream of returning the Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games to Vancouver alive. British Columbia’s provincial government remains unconvinced, however, creating an Olympic-sized headache for the International Olympic Committee (IOC)...



gamesbids.com




The Vancouver team met via Zoom with the IOC’s Future Host Commission for the Olympic Winter Games, explaining their proposal for about an hour. But it is clear that the project cannot go forward without financial support from British Columbia, on which national government support for hosting the Games is contingent.
The Canadian Olympic Committee and Canadian Paralympic Committee have asked for further talks in a 21 November open letter to provincial officials


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

Why the hell is Denver not getting its act together? It would be an infinitely better host city than SLC.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Canadian Olympic, Paralympic committees ask B.C. government to reconsider 2030 bid *
CBC _Excerpt_
Nov 21, 2022

The Canadian Olympic and Paralympic committees are asking the B.C. government to reconsider its stance on a bid to host the 2030 Winter Olympics and Paralympics.

On Monday, weeks after the provincial government announced it would not support the bid, the organizations released an open letter to elected officials in B.C., reinforcing the virtues of an Indigenous-led Games that would reuse venues from the 2010 Olympics.

The letter, signed by COC president Tricia Smith and CPC president Marc-André Fabien, stated "surprise" at the rejection and called for an in-person meeting with all parties.

"With the feasibility work completed and a draft proposal submitted, we expected the next step to be a face-to-face meeting with all parties to discuss the costs and benefits, priorities, and possibilities," it said.

"The B.C. government has not yet given any of the parties, despite attempts by us and the Nations, an opportunity to have this discussion."

More : https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/coc-cpc-open-letter-olympic-bid-1.6659189


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Most B.C. residents agree with abandoning 2030 Olympics bid, poll finds *
CTV _Excerpt_
Nov 21, 2022

The majority of British Columbians agree with the province's decision not to support a bid to host the 2030 Winter Olympics, according to a new survey.

Fifty-seven per cent of respondents in the Research Co. poll said they "strongly agree" or "moderately agree" with the government abandoning the bid, with residents of Metro Vancouver and people age 55 or older expressing the most support for the decision.

More : Most B.C. residents agree with abandoning 2030 Olympics bid, poll finds


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

all postponed

guess they are not happy with candidates and are looking elswhere with higher win perspective


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Host city for 2030 Winter Olympics hasn't yet been named. Why? It may not be cold enough. *
USA Today _Excerpt_
Dec 8, 2022 

Concern over warmer temperatures and vanishing snow in some of the world’s winter playgrounds has put the selection of a host city for the 2030 Winter Olympics on hold.

The International Olympic Committee said this week it no longer plans to target host selection during its 2023 meeting. Instead the committee will give its Future Host Commission for the Olympic Winter Games more time to address its challenges. 

Sports competitions around the world are increasingly affected by warmer temperatures, the Olympics included. Winter and summer venues have struggled with warmer than normal temperatures that lead to a range of issues, including lack of snow, rain instead of snow, and heat waves.

More : Host city for 2030 Winter Olympics hasn't yet been named. Why? It may not be cold enough.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*Hirshland says USOPC "incredibly encouraged" on revised IOC plans for 2030 Winter Olympics*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602747993643433986


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*Sapporo 2030 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games bid put on hold*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605555793922850817


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

LoboZeroOne said:


> *Sapporo 2030 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games bid put on hold*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605555793922850817


Well, this could be an opportunity for Salt Lake City to be awarded.


----------



## BigVicTIA (Aug 29, 2012)

Give it to SLC and be done with it.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It might be them.


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

Québec for 2030 !
















Je supporte les Jeux 2030


Les jeux olympiques d’hiver Québec, prête à les accueillir en 2030 ! Des jeux transparents, moins chers et plus verts. Tous ensemble vers 2030! Je supporte la démarche Québec 2030 Imaginez ici à Québec! En collaboration avec Des jeux transparents, moins chers et plus verts. Tous ensemble vers 2030 !




quebecjeux2030.com


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile (Dec 8, 2011)

Me encanta la idea de que los Juegos Olímpicos 2030 sean en Quebec


----------



## New Défense (Dec 23, 2019)

Jorge Stgo-Chile said:


> Me encanta la idea de que los Juegos Olímpicos 2030 sean en Quebec


Le Québec, Montréal en particulier sont sont retirés de l'organisation de la Coupe du Monde de football 2026 pour économiser notamment, le stade olympique nécessitant des rénovations. Ces économies peuvent être injectées dans l'organisation des Jeux Olympiques d'Hiver derrière lesquels la ville de Québec court depuis un certain temps.

_Québec, and Montréal in particular, have withdrawn from the organisation of the 2026 World Cup to save money, as the Olympic stadium needs to be renovated. These savings can be injected into the organisation of the Winter Olympics, which Québec (City) has been chasing for some time.







_


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

The Swiss newspaper Le Temps reported Wednesday on a bid concept – that’s all so far – for the 2030 Olympic Winter Games that would involve the Mont Blanc region, with France, Italy and Switzerland all involved.
The Espace Mont-Blanc is a tri-nation initiative that began in 1991 and includes the Savoie and Haute-Savoie regions of France, the Italian Aosta Valley and the Swiss Valais region. Together, they offer a formidable combination of winter-sport venues, including original Winter Games host Chamonix (1924) in France, many well-known skiing venues in the Aosta Valley and former Winter Games bidder Sion in Switzerland.








Le rêve olympique du Valais n’est pas mort


Un comité planche actuellement sur un projet en vue d’accueillir les JO d’hiver de 2030 entre le Valais, Chamonix et le nord de l’Italie, a appris «Le Temps». Mais pour Swiss Olympic, 2030, c’est trop tôt. Une candidature suisse dans le futur n’est toutefois pas exclue




www.letemps.ch


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

cheuplavinia said:


> The Swiss newspaper Le Temps reported Wednesday on a bid concept – that’s all so far – for the 2030 Olympic Winter Games that would involve the Mont Blanc region, with France, Italy and Switzerland all involved.
> The Espace Mont-Blanc is a tri-nation initiative that began in 1991 and includes the Savoie and Haute-Savoie regions of France, the Italian Aosta Valley and the Swiss Valais region. Together, they offer a formidable combination of winter-sport venues, including original Winter Games host Chamonix (1924) in France, many well-known skiing venues in the Aosta Valley and former Winter Games bidder Sion in Switzerland.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting idea, but I wonder given Italy hosting in 2026 will put the IOC off going there so soon after.


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

*Two-thirds opposition for Sapporo 2030 bid in latest poll*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612399136304668674


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

in the end they will be happy to see anyone bidding


----------

